# how much to pay for 100 mb web space?



## hafees (Mar 28, 2005)

what will be the approximate cost to host a 100 mb site?


----------



## Saharika (Mar 28, 2005)

i think it depends what additional features you want to take with that 100 mb 
and another thing relaibility of service is the most.


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 28, 2005)

It depends on the features and OS.

You can get something that would usually suffice your requirements for as low as 2000 to 2500 as well  That would be a Linux server. Windows could cost approximately 1.5 to 1.75 times more.


----------



## anurag_online (Mar 28, 2005)

*I provide....*

100 MB + 2 GB bandwidth per month + one domain Rs.5375/-


----------



## hafees (Mar 28, 2005)

whether it supports php, mysql, cgi etc??


----------



## firewall (Mar 28, 2005)

Disk space: 100 MB
Transfer : 2,500 MB
Databases: 20 ( mysql and postgresql)
POP Email Accounts: 100
cPanel/Fantastico

Rs. 1890 Max. per annum

PM me if you want


----------



## anurag_online (Mar 28, 2005)

firewall said:
			
		

> Disk space: 100 MB
> Transfer : 2,500 MB
> Databases: 20 ( mysql and postgresql)
> POP Email Accounts: 100
> ...



There should be hidden costs give full details man....


----------



## anurag_online (Mar 28, 2005)

firewall said:
			
		

> Disk space: 100 MB
> Transfer : 2,500 MB
> Databases: 20 ( mysql and postgresql)
> POP Email Accounts: 100
> ...



There should be hidden costs give full details man....


100 MB       2  GB Data Transfer            20POP mail accounts    Rs.5000 



Linux web hosting features - Included for all packages 
Cpanel Control Panel V 9.9 
Free Hit Counters 
POP3 Mail Accounts 
Anti Spam Tools (Spam Assassin) 
Unlimited FTP Access WML / XML Support 
MYSQL Database Support
 Macromedia Shockwave / Flash Support 
Own cgi-bin directory
 Real Audio/Video Support 
FrontPage 2002 Extension Support
 Detailed Web Statistics (Webalizer & Awstats) 
PHPMyAdmin
 Access to Raw Log Files 
E-mail forwarding
 Custom Error Pages 
Webmail Interface (Neomail & Sqmail)
 99.5% Uptime Guarantee 
"Catch-All" E-Mail Account 
Free Tech Support 
Auto responders 
Immediate Setup 
Password protected directories 
URL redirection 
Search Engine submission tools 
Cron jobs for event scheduling 



Free Installable Scripts 
PHP My Chat
Bulletin Board
Advanced Guest Book
Simple CGI Wrapper 
Random HTML
GuestBook
Counter
Clock 
Countdown
Entropy Search
Entropy Banner 
Agora Shopping Cart

Fantastico:
Blogs: b2, b2evolution, Nucleus, pMachine Free, WordPress
Content Management: Drupal, Geeklog, Mambo Open Source PHP-Nuke, phpWCMS, Xoops, phpWebSite, Post-Nuke, Siteframe
Customer Support: Crafty Syntax Live Help, Help Center Live, osTicket, PHP Support Tickets, Support Logic Helpdesk, Support Services Manager
Discussion Boards: Invision Board, phpBB2, YaBBSE
E-Commerce: CubeCart, OS Commerce
F.A.Q.: FAQMasterFlex
Image Galleries: 4Images Gallery, Coppermine Photo Gallery
Mailing Lists: PHPlist
Polls and Surveys: Advanced Poll, phpESP, PHPSurveyor
Project Management: dotProject, PHProjekt
Wiki: PhpWiki, TikiWiki
Other Scripts: Moodle, Noahs Classifieds, Open-Realty, phpAdsNew, PHPauction, phpCOIN, phpForm Generator, phpLinks, WebCalendar


----------



## tuXian (Mar 28, 2005)

@ anurag_online your serice is a bit too costly and what all the features u have mentioned are nowadays bundled with every package.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 28, 2005)

Disk space: 100 MB
Transfer : 3GB
Databases: 100 ( mysql and postgresql)
POP Email Accounts: 100+1 (each)
Parked Domains : 100
Addon Domains : 100
cPanel/Fantastico

Price, 
Monthly Payment - 50/-, 
Annual Payment - 500/-

On Cpanel (linux), all features as provided by anurag_online

If you want to use our service. Email me at - cyclone2k@gmail.com for further details!


----------



## Deep (Mar 28, 2005)

anurag_online said:
			
		

> There should be hidden costs give full details man....
> 
> 
> 100 MB       2  GB Data Transfer            20POP mail accounts    *Rs.5000*



tooo coslty dude...
i sell 1 gig for 5000 a year..

i generally sell 100 mb for 2000 rs a year with foll features...

100 MB Web Space
Unlimited POP email accounts
Unlimited Mailing Lists
Unlimited Subdomains
Unlimited FTP Accounts
Unlimited Email Forwarders
PHP Support
Unlimited MYSQL Databases
2 GB Bandwidth per month

*and absolutely no hidden costs*

with cpanel and all general stuff u meantioned and backup of data done thrice a week..

btw *thecyclone2k*, where are your server located? (datacenter)

its damn cheap...

is it secured enough?

cheers
Deep


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 29, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> tooo coslty dude...
> i sell 1 gig for 5000 a year..
> 
> i generally sell 100 mb for 2000 rs a year



Thats the cost even I said for 100 MB. This sounds a reasonable cost.


----------



## cancer10 (Mar 29, 2005)

hafees said:
			
		

> what will be the approximate cost to host a 100 mb site?



500 MB Linux Hosting + 5 GB monthly transfer = $ 2 per month (Rs: 100/pm)




but why don't u claim for a free hosting frm *Edit by Deep : No spam allowed*


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 29, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> hafees said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 What site?? Probably they'll run after taking your money!

My server's IP/ Server Location - New Jersey - Parsippany - Pegasus Web Technologies

It is very secure, we are just in final stages of it's offical launching. After a few days we will provide you demos of it.


----------



## cancer10 (Mar 29, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> hafees said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow! was that a spam? I thought I was trying to help someone in this forum.






			
				thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> cancer10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





www.lcrhosting.com


And no they will not run away taking your Rs: 100 because they are business man and they will not gain anything taking away your Rs 100 nor you will loose much out of that money. I know them from ages as one of the admin is my good friend.

Think positive,


----------



## vk123 (Mar 29, 2005)

I can offer 100 MB space with 5 gb bandwidth  for 1500 per year 

check out *Edit by Deep: No Spam Allowed...*


----------



## Deep (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi,
This is just a friendly warning to everyone who has their own company or they are resellers or sell space...

please PM the member about your site..

posting rates is ok but site address, please PM the member...

Thanks
Deep


----------



## anurag_online (Mar 29, 2005)

*Well*

See I promise 99.9% uptime + fastest database connectivity as I support only fixed number of sites on a single server so can promise the best. If you think its costly I can only say its better...


----------



## anurag_online (Mar 29, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> Hi,
> This is just a friendly warning to everyone who has their own company or they are resellers or sell space...
> 
> please PM the member about your site..
> ...


TOtally Agreed Deep... This is not the place to advertise...


----------



## BONZI (Mar 30, 2005)

Whats the use? If it is not serious then sign up for some free one. You'll get everything that is mentioned above exept a guarantee that it will stay for 1 year


----------



## vk123 (Mar 30, 2005)

i am sorry for posting the url 

Anyways Reliability is a key issue if ur going for webspace.

Free or cheap ones have huge down time


----------



## BONZI (Mar 30, 2005)

vk123 said:
			
		

> Free or cheap ones have huge down time



I didnt have to face such a problem but again no guarantee. It all depends on your need. If you dont have much traffic. I dont think there will be anything wrong going for a free one. Atleast look at the price difference.


----------

